# Tongue Wound



## jay surfs (Jun 4, 2016)

Whats the deal with that, I just noticed it today. Perhaps he simply bit it? Or injured it trying to bight something else. Dare I say the tortoise chick next door gave him herpes!?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 4, 2016)

This looks like a picture for "When Zombie Tortoises Attack" lol
But the wound looks kind of crusted in the middle. Like its dry-ish. 
Is he eating okay?


----------



## jay surfs (Jun 4, 2016)

yeah he is eating like a ravenous porker


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 4, 2016)

Well i dont know honestly. If hes eating fine & active as usual then maybe it'll heal up on its own ?


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2016)

Ouch. But I'm sure he's fine. He wouldn't be going for more food if it bothered him too much


----------



## MPRC (Jun 4, 2016)

I'd just watch it as best as you can for change. Good luck getting him to show it to a vet.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 5, 2016)

How about dicing some aloe plant for him?


----------



## jay surfs (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks peoples. Just hopeing its a superficial flesh wound and not somethin nasty. Got me some aloe plant, will do thanks.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 8, 2016)

Ouch! 
How in the heck did you get that pic? Patience?


----------



## Pearly (Jun 9, 2016)

Any updates? Hope that tongue is well on its way to healing. Mouth wounds in humans at least take up to 7-10 days to heal. Torts may have different saliva, enzymes and bacterial flora so it may differ. Poor baby though! This just makes me wonder how in some torts eat cactus in the wild, with spines and glochids... Obviously tort tongue is not immune to mechanical injury... Just curious...


----------



## jay surfs (Jun 10, 2016)

It looks the same still. And I just noticed another wound just like iton the opposite side. I guess he just bit down on it.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 16, 2016)

Well? Hope it's healing! Been few days...


----------

